# Wyvern!!! I am now happy



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm starting to get the feeling that guard will be the next OP army with the stuff they're getting .......... oh well. More new toys for my renegades!:crazy:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

What is a Wyvern for us new guys to this hobby?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

It's a vehicle GW has just made up, I haven't seen or heard of it before. Well I guess they needed something to make a dual kit with the Hydra with and as they have already done the most logical choice: the Manticore with the Deathstrike (always an odd combo I thought given the way the Manticore was in Epic and in FW) they had to come up with a new one. Looks ok I guess, I'd still build it as Hydra though.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Pretty funky, if these things can be purchased by the squadron, that is a lot of pie plate death incoming!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

...I guess the Guard needed another anti-infantry artillery piece? I mean, there were what, at least four before? Griffon, Medusa, Basilisk, Colossus... and there are probably some others, that's just off the top of my head. So yay for redundancy! But, it's a cool model and that's all that really matters, I suppose. The bigger selling point of the kit *should* be the Hydra, but experience shows that the "new" unit a kit makes is inevitably the better option out of the kit. So I'm kind of curious to see what the Wyvern actually does.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm going to guess it going it acts like the eldar night spinner. At least thats what the fluff sounds like anyway.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Ravion said:


> I'm starting to get the feeling that guard will be the next OP army with the stuff they're getting .......... oh well. :


based on the evidence that they have a new anti-infantry tank?, that's one hell of a jump of logic


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh my Wyvern where have you been all this time. Come come my freind, we have many Nids to Crush, Dark Eldar to Pulverise. :spiteful:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Ravion said:


> I'm starting to get the feeling that guard will be the next OP army with the stuff they're getting .......... oh well. More new toys for my renegades!:crazy:


People do this for every army now, a picture of a redesigned kit, OPED, new kit, OPED!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks fucking ridiculous. It has what, 2 reloads, then that's it? *Perfect* for dense terrain operations. And for long distance, why does it need the reloads? Quad Mortars would do the same thing.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The Son of Horus said:


> ...I guess the Guard needed another anti-infantry artillery piece? I mean, there were what, at least four before? Griffon, Medusa, Basilisk, Colossus... and there are probably some others, that's just off the top of my head. So yay for redundancy! But, it's a cool model and that's all that really matters, I suppose. The bigger selling point of the kit *should* be the Hydra, but experience shows that the "new" unit a kit makes is inevitably the better option out of the kit. So I'm kind of curious to see what the Wyvern actually does.


No one does redundancy better than the Imperium....except Imperial army players who just spam the same thing over and over again.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

No guarantee colosses, grithin et al will be in the new dex - after all - the kits were never done by GW...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

slaaneshy said:


> No guarantee colosses, grithin et al will be in the new dex - after all - the kits were never done by GW...


Correct, the Griffon, Colossus and friends were (I say "were" because the Griffon is the only one left out of that group on the FW site now, the others seem to have vanished) FW kits that people seemed to ignore as existing (so was the Hydra by-the-way).


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I am aware FW have the kits (I own them), but GW never made a kit - perhaps they will now or perhaps they have some new ideas?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

slaaneshy said:


> I am aware FW have the kits (I own them), but GW never made a kit - perhaps they will now or perhaps they have some new ideas?


Well seeing as FW is a part of GW...I'd say they made the kits. 

But yes, they were never in plastic and people who didn't know about FW (or refused to look at it because "zomg, FW is totes op brah!") never saw that they were there.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I like it. It reminds me if not in looks then in style of the German WWII panzerwerfer.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

It is exactly what I would expect to see from a new "guard" dex. I like the look of it and I makes sense that if would be a thing.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

DarkDisciple_Nahum said:


> It is exactly what I would expect to see from a new "guard" dex. I like the look of it and I makes sense that if would be a thing.


Now we just need Guardsmen riding atop each other's shoulders so people forget about how much everyone hated on the Centurions.

The one on the bottom could even be banging coconut shells together!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I like how it looks but S4 AP6 small blast just doesn't blow the old skirt up.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

May be useful if it ignores cover, otherwise I'll use the good old Basilisk


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

slaaneshy said:


> May be useful if it ignores cover, otherwise I'll use the good old Basilisk


I got to proxy 3 of these today and...WOW I was stunned how cool they really are, especially got 195points for the squadron. Every single turn I killed at least a squad, roughly 800 points were gone by turn 4! To start things off I hit a squad of Flesh Hounds for 48 hits... let me repeat that...48 hits! They did not survive to say the least. 12 small blasts may not sounds great but twin-linking them makes them amazing! Where ever I wanted to hit I more or less hit. I already pre-ordered 3 but might bump it to 6 and field them in our next 1000 point tournament just to be mean. Know if I can just figure out how to deal with MC I might be able to get some Nid payback :laugh:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

12 blasts shouldn't get you 48 _hits_ against a competent opponent spreading out their force, let alone wounds. So I'm glad for you that your opponent bunched up his/her squads, but I don't think you can rely on getting so many every time. I can usually only place a small blast for 2 or 3 hits, and on rare occasions scatter for 4.

...still, you've piqued my interest. I'm marginally more excited to get the codex, now (not that I wasn't before--but a favorable report sure doesn't hurt my hopes).


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I was very lucky he was bunched up for sure. The key was the twink-linking which allowed 12 small blasts to be placed where I wanted them on his squad. I meant 48 hits not wounds and will fix that, I was excited to come home and tell the tale, especially since he was set up in ruins


----------

